# Do you Search?



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2014)

When looking for pen "stuff", do you ever use a search engine, or do you go directly to the supplier---knowing who you want to buy from?

If you do search, what search engine do you most frequently use?

When you see the results, do you click on the first result, in the paid ads, or do you go immediately to the non-paid ads?

Thanks!!
As you may be able to tell, I am reading about paid search options and I wonder how it applies to the penturners' universe, I appreciate your input!!

The accompanying poll allows multiple answers, so you can reply to each of the above.

Ed


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 13, 2014)

I almost never good for a pen kit, unless I forget the website of the supplier.

I almost always go right to the site of the supplier - usually 2-3 suppliers actually to compare the price.

Skip paid ads unless it happens to be what I'm looking for.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 13, 2014)

I for one usually go to vendor of my choice.

I have only used the paid adds when I can't remember 
who I purchased what from.....this will usually 
jar my mind........

Sorry, not much help


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2014)

gimpy said:


> I for one usually go to vendor of my choice.
> 
> I have only used the paid adds when I can't remember
> who I purchased what from.....this will usually
> ...




ALL ANSWERS HELP!!!

I have a theory, but it is based on MY behavior----I have been told I am not always "normal"  (I believe the word used was "weird"--but I chose to forget it)


----------



## thewishman (Jan 13, 2014)

If I find something that I want in a paid ad, I find their regular listing. That way the advertiser does not have to pay for my click.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 13, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> ALL ANSWERS HELP!!!  I have a theory, but it is based on MY behavior----I have been told I am not always "normal"  (I believe the word used was "weird"--but I chose to forget it)


are you sure you forgot it?  ;-)


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > ALL ANSWERS HELP!!!  I have a theory, but it is based on MY behavior----I have been told I am not always "normal"  (I believe the word used was "weird"--but I chose to forget it)
> ...




Yep, securely filed under "Forget it!!":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kovalcik (Jan 13, 2014)

Never search for kits or blanks.
Sometimes search for parts or tools or supplies.
Always skip the paid ads.  Usually not what I want and it just frustrates me that they get put first just because they paid even though they are not the best match.
I will click through several of the results.


----------



## jsolie (Jan 13, 2014)

No, you're probably normal.  My searching is weird, so hopefully I didn't muddy the waters too much...


----------



## mredburn (Jan 13, 2014)

when I first started I Googled more. Now I have my specific sources I go directly to for what I need.  I still will do a search from time to time but its rare these days. I rarely clicked on paid ads. Some of them are just my search words stuck in an ad that has nothing to do with what Im looking for.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 13, 2014)

I keep all my preferred suppliers (including you) in my sidebar bookmarks. Google is my search engine of choice and I rarely click on a paid ad.


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 13, 2014)

I seldom search for kits, but often for tools.


----------



## BSea (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a few vendors I regularly buy from.  If they don't have it, then I'll go look at other vendors that I use sometimes.  If they don't have it, I search.  I rarely click on paid ads unless I want information about a particular item that I'm not familiar with.  Many paid ads have customer reviews, so I'll look at them.  I normally use google.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 13, 2014)

in general (not just pen turning) - I know the websites that have the products I want.

when I need to search for a new product, or to find a different supplier of the same product, I use google.

I never use the paid ads.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 13, 2014)

For pens, as well as pretty much anything I search for, I dislike the paid ads.  They irritate me (not really sure why…but I don't like somebody's paid opinion being injected ahead of the useful search results I requested).

My browser defaults to Google searching and since it's produced the most useful results, I haven't switched to any of the other big search engines.  I've poked at others, but found the results less useful.

I tend to search more for parts/blanks/etc than for pen kits per se.


----------



## 08K.80 (Jan 13, 2014)

Being new to this activity, I use search engines often. I use them not only for pen related items, but for any information I want to find. The same is probably true for most people who are new to pen making.

I don't favor one search engine over another. :wink:


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a good list of suppliers, including many here! With the more than dramatic increase of Sierra EB over that last several months, price matters! If what I'm looking for something odd, after exhausting the suppliers here...it's Google time.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 13, 2014)

If i use google, yahoo or bing,  i'm looking for NON-pen related items.



Harry (don't use firefox Ed )M


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 13, 2014)

I generally order things from the vendors on this site.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 13, 2014)

I ALWAYS look to the IAP vendors, then search if none have the needed item. Sorry I didn't look at all the posts..just a reply..I've looked for 2 years for a chocolate lab inlay..yes I know yellows are available..but as any dog nut will attest, it's not the same:wink:


----------



## dtswebb (Jan 13, 2014)

I very rarely do any type of searching for anything pen turning related on the web.  I have my preferred vendors bookmarked.  And when I can't find what I'm looking for, more often than not the IAP is there to point me in the right direction.

Matthew


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 13, 2014)

Jim15 said:


> I generally order things from the vendors on this site.





dtswebb said:


> I very rarely do any type of searching for anything pen turning related on the web.  I have my preferred vendors bookmarked.  And when I can't find what I'm looking for, more often than not the IAP is there to point me in the right direction.
> 
> Matthew


I am with Jim and Matthew.  I rarely if ever search for pen related items thats what I have the IAP for:wink:.  I generally use Bing, bypass the paid ads and the search is usually some kind of repair related search, for example my last search was "how to replace PT Cruiser head lamps", thru the wheel well if anyone is interested.:biggrin:


----------



## Brh (Jan 13, 2014)

I will use Google if looking for something specific that the IAP vendors may not have. I never click paid ads; usually they are not relevent to my need.


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ed:

Well, as a 2 yr old penturner...

I know my "major" suppliers!  But I also do sometimes use (1) Google, (2) Yahoo search engines.

I usually ignore the miscellaneous unrecognizable ads.  I will usually "price" the following (NOT in any order).:
  Exotic Blanks
  Woodturningz
  Bear Tooth Woods
  West Bend Hardwoods
  Exotic Woods USA

More Recently...
   Robuticion (IAP)
  Old Fox Pen Blanks

Locally: (Ohio)
  Keim Lumber
  Hartville Hardware

Lastly:  (Which I do buy a lot from still).
  Woodcraft
  Penn State Ind.
  Craft Supplies USA

Thoughts...  I am a small business owner, so I WILL pay more for a smaller company!  I like to buy locally (Berea Hardwoods - 15 miles away), and also 2,000 miles away, but still a smaller company/an individual.

This past month I have bought lathe rests from rherrell (I am chomping to use these!!! They fit perfectly and look/feel great,.. not enough time this week), and lumber from Robuticion, and Old Fox Pen Blanks.  In my business, I struggle month to month, so I will support like such businesses!

I can readily filter (visually/sometimes after browsing) the nonsense from the adds I am interested in.  For Me... QUALITY!

Good luck with the poll!

Mark


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 13, 2014)

For specific kits I usually go directly to vendor sites which I have saved in a Firefox Plug-In called Fast Dial which display thumbnails of the URL.

I use Google when I need to search for items other than kits if I do not know where to get them already.  I'll also use Google when I do not know who sells a specific kit.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 13, 2014)

Google and bing are the top 2 search engines by far, they account for something like 80% of the market shares.

Most people disregard and ignore the paid ad's and the first thing they do when looking for something is ask people they know.

For me personally I have disabled all tracking, ad's, sponsors so I only see what I want to see.  If the remote server wishes to do a TOC dump then that's their problem and not mine 

I have seen a good hefty number of ad spaces used to inject malicious code to the workstation.  This has been a growing concern over the years.


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 14, 2014)

I usually go with who I know, and who has the best service, but I have been known to search when looking for something specific.  I never click the ads, I usually go down the list to see who carries what I am looking for and then click who I know.


----------



## MichaelD (Jan 14, 2014)

I search through my regular suppliers first then Google next but skip the first paid results.  I will also go through a number of Google pages in case my search phrase isn't always the best search phrase.  Found a lot of stuff that way.


----------



## Tieflyer (Jan 14, 2014)

I search, use Google exclusively, avoid paid ads because they aren't always what they seem. In penturning, this isn't the case as it usually ends up being the companies I'm looking for. I scan the first result page and click on the description that comes closer to what I need. Speed reading helps.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jan 14, 2014)

When I am Googeling for something new I will follow several search results.  I have even been known to go through two and sometimes three pages of search results.  Anything after 3 pages seems to be pretty much a waste of time.  I only very rarely click on the sponsored ads at the top of the results, generally only when I recognize the website as someplace I have been before.  

When searching for somethings I prefer to look at the image results.  If I see interesting pictures I work back to the website from there or refine my search parameters.

I never use Bing or Yahoo for searching.


----------



## denniszoomy (Jan 14, 2014)

When I do not know who makes a certain pen I will google it and find out who makes it. But I skip the paid adds unless I recognize the name.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 14, 2014)

I mostly search for the vendors I know to get their site since I don't know their URL's. I guess I should add them to Favorites. Sometimes I'll search for a specific product. The "paid" sites are a last resort since I feel that I am being forced toward something. Once I get to a topic, I may look around if there are similar sites.
gordon


----------



## sschering (Jan 14, 2014)

For most pen stuff I stick to a few chosen vendors or referrals from here on IAP.

When I do search I use google and look over a few pages of results to find the one I want.


----------



## Justin H (Jan 14, 2014)

*It depends...*

I use Google, a lot.  But mostly because supplier web-sites are a night-mare to navigate.  

I know what supplier I'm going to go to when I go looking for a specific pen kit.  But I usually hit google and search for it by name.  This will take me directly to the pen-kit name on the suppliers site, rather than have to wade through awkward searches and the horrible user-experience most web-stores offer.

Like most small business e-commerce, pen specific web-sites are built with their owners in mind, not their customers.  I believe that this is why Penn State and Craft Supply maintain such a high percentage of the new user market.  They've sunk money into their web interface and marketing, and it shows.

Sorry, I'm a software engineer by trade.  I design and build high-volume CRM systems for large companies.  So I get spoiled a little.   I expect a lot from my online retailers.  Unfortunately, Amazon is the only one that really lives up to the challenge.  You could do worse than becoming an Amazon partner!


----------

